

Ask HN: Has anyone got a good example of sucessful document management? - whyleys

Hi guys,<p>I work for a team in a corporate and our documents are increasing steadily. It&#x27;s very hard to find anything and we need to put a good system in place whereby documents are readily available, easy to save, easy to share, easy to reference. Just wondered if anyone can share any good examples of how they effectively manage their documents?<p>thanks
======
garysieling
Some people use portal software (e.g. Sharepoint) for this sort of thing
although that is some work to manage. There are no guarantees that something
like that will help - if all you do is make it easier to upload / organize
documents, you end up with hundreds of different styles of organizing things,
and still can't find them, so you need some structure around it, and that
depends on what you're doing.

------
ScottWhigham
I don't think of a wiki as a "document management system" but rather a
"documentation management system". For documents, we like SharePoint. For
documentation, I like Evernote. It's great for that - it's available anywhere
via iOS/android/web.

------
philiphodgen
The best I ever used was www.worldox.com when I still lived in Windows. Easy
to use. Captured all types of documents including emails. Priced fairly.

If only they would make the product available on the Mac. Worldox is the only
reason I would consider returning to Windows.

------
meerita
We used a wiki and it's unbeatable. Google Docs it's useful to a point, but a
Wiki is endless way to grow and very easy to manage & maintain.

~~~
swah
Didn't you have to constantly harass others with "PUT IT ON THE WIKI! PUT IN
ON THE WIKI! "?

I did, now I just send the info via Gmail, and find it there later...

~~~
meerita
Well, I remember boss yelling a lot the first fridays when the last week
meeting were going. He cared a lot this stuff, "search on the wiki", "update
the damn wiki", "you're making the rest go slow because you don't update the
wiki", and etc. Most of the people started to reserve time to update stuff at
the end of the week.

I remember even when he fired ppl from the meeting because the tickets someone
was suppose to close and document weren't done. "I will do it right after the
meeeting", "that's unacceptable, please leave the meeting now." Worst moments
ever. I had 2 like this but were not on my fault, internet issues and so on.

